# Blackstar HT Metal 60 Combo



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone own one of these? or played one? I'm considering buying one. Pros? Cons? Looks like a really nice amp. I'm trying to track down a store that has one in stock so I can try it out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That I know of, nobody on here has one or posted about one. I've seen them and been curious but not plugged in.

Lots of people like the Blackstars, but also lots won't buy them because they aren't a true/full tube amp. I forget if it's diodes or IC's, but lots of the gain is solid state.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

After my Roadster, I'm afraid of any amp with those big handles on either side. It usually means its a challenge to carry the amp with just the little strap handle. And I hate asking the bass player for help.


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

keto said:


> Lots of people like the Blackstars, but also lots won't buy them because they aren't a true/full tube amp. I forget if it's diodes or IC's, but lots of the gain is solid state.


Oh really? Didn't know that. I was under the impression they were full tube


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Youtuber Dennis Kayzer uses the Artisan model and he's all about tone. His unit sounds amazing.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Steveman31 said:


> Oh really? Didn't know that. I was under the impression they were full tube


They are full tube, I believe they have a solid state rectifier , but the pre and power sections are full tube. Most Mesa amps have the choice of solid state rectifier as well. For tight metal I think it's better. 

I have been dying to play one of those ht metals. I love BLACKSTAR. I had a series one and I let it go and have been kicking myself since. 

Blackstar does have a really cool new solid state amp that I saw the other day but the HT series is full 
tube.

THe HT 60 has 2 ecc83 pre amp and 2 6L6 in power section


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No, they are not full tube. 100% definitely not. Used to be a rumour or story you could pull the preamp tubes and run the dirt channel, I haven't however done it myself. There is tons of discussion about it around the internet.

In fact, HT stands for Hybrid Technology.

There is NO way you could get the gain these things have out of 2 preamp tubes....just none.

See the 4th-5th sentences here, for example. http://www.blackstaramps.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3676


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well still sounds like a pretty badass amp to me. I'm gonna see if I can find one to try out.


----------

